# So no ICS update today, eh?



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Seemed like there was an expectation that an ICS update might start rolling out today for the Razr Maxx.

What's the current rumor mill saying about this? Seems way too quiet here for something that interesting to be going on.


----------



## xjjunkie (Mar 7, 2012)

the update is available ota on mine but im waiting to see if root is still possible after the ota.


----------



## 00se7en (Dec 19, 2011)

No way!!!!! Really?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## willjohnson (Jul 13, 2011)

xjjunkie said:


> the update is available ota on mine but im waiting to see if root is still possible after the ota.


Got a screen shot off that? Cause Verizon announced on Twitter today that no update was coming today and no date for when it would be coming. Thats what is being reported on several other forums.... Would really like to know which is true without having to fastboot to .181 just to check.

Sent from my ICS Razr


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

He might be getting the GB update if his phone is new...my wife got it shortly after she got her Maxx recently.

But yeah, from what I've heard no ICS today. Given he only has two posts, either trolling or new phone/new member.


----------



## xjjunkie (Mar 7, 2012)

soory gb update just bought the phone this morning. my bad


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

xjjunkie said:


> soory gb update just bought the phone this morning. my bad


NP...welcome to the forum/community!


----------



## willjohnson (Jul 13, 2011)

Redflea said:


> NP...welcome to the forum/community!


No worries... And welcome

Sent from my ICS Razr


----------



## vtwinbmx (Mar 1, 2012)

Just flash .79 leak everything works and you can fastboot back to gb. Plus a ton of custom roms to pick from


----------



## sprovo (Dec 29, 2011)

I got tired of gb after having my Nexus for so long. Flashed .79 with aok and can't believe I waited. My battery numbers just seems to be weird tho . Went from 40 to 10 after a reboot.and my wifi just shutoff and wouldn't turn on .had to reboot

Sent from my XT912 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## originaldobo (Jun 18, 2011)

I'm hoping the update comes soon, sucks using GB after having my gnex so long

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## sprovo (Dec 29, 2011)

.210 was leaked last night I believe

Sent from my XT912 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vtwinbmx (Mar 1, 2012)

.210 Leak out today


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Where is the leak?


----------



## vtwinbmx (Mar 1, 2012)

Here you go

http://www.droidrzr.com/index.php/topic/2640-ics-616210-can-not-fastboot-back/


----------



## sprovo (Dec 29, 2011)

i just flashed it, my signal is worse on ics tho. im also having trouble trying to pick a rom.


----------



## vtwinbmx (Mar 1, 2012)

sprovo said:


> i just flashed it, my signal is worse on ics tho. im also having trouble trying to pick a rom.


Want to test mine? Just got done building it running smooth as silk. Not sure about battery life will have to settle in


----------



## Bbyland (Aug 7, 2011)

I'll test

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Looks like the update is (finally) imminent:

http://www.phonearena.com/news/Verizon-sending-out-texts-to-alert-Droid-RAZR-owners-of-impending-ICS-update_id31320



PhoneArena said:


> If you picked up a Droid RAZR or RAZR MAXX on Verizon, you've probably been waiting with bated breath for the Android 4.0 [background=transparent]update[/background] to roll out. Unless you didn't wait and installed one of the leaked ICS ROMs that escaped from Motorola over the last few months. Moto's official timeline gives them two more weeks to deliver your helping of OTA Ice Cream Sandwich, and text messages being sent to RAZR owners suggests they make just sneak in under that deadline.
> 
> Sending out warning texts to owners may seem like an unusual step to take, but in this case RAZR owners that make use of the Verizon Wireless Mobile IM app are going to have the functionality broken by the update, so Big Red is warning you that you will need to download a new [background=transparent]instant[/background][background=transparent] [/background][background=transparent]messaging[/background] app after the update. The text message in full reads:
> 
> ...


----------



## vtwinbmx (Mar 1, 2012)

.211 leak up and running


----------

